# Euro Mount Question



## Tator

I've shot a few deer in the mid 130's that I've just cut the horns off their heads. Can these still be made into a Euro mount or is it too late????? Just curious, thought if I could get them done for a decent price, I could find a place on the wall for them....

anyone???


----------



## Matt Jones

For a european, or 'skull' mount, you need the skull. So if you removd the antlers from the skull, then no, you cannot still get a european done.


----------



## MossyMO

You can still make a euro mount using a reproduction skull - http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/produc ... w-pedicals

Here is a euro I did for my oldest son. My son shot his buck in the skull shattering it. The reproduction was too white in color for my preference, so I painted it off white in more of a bone color. Here is the euro I did for him.


----------



## Matt Jones

I stand corrected. I didn't know Van ***** made an artifical skull. I was thinking that it would be possible to attach them to a different skull, but there's no way I would do that for a decent price...I would charge heavily in that case. :wink:

How much time do you have into the artificial skull versus a regular european?


----------



## bandman

To add; you can find the artificial skulls at Scheels as well for around $40 ($30 on sale last fall). My buddy was forced to try it out last year because telling the butcher 3 times that it was getting euro mounted never sank in I guess. :eyeroll: Anyways, I was pretty impressed to say the least and will be picking up a few myself to put some previous racks accumulated through the years on. I don't even think it took him 45 min from start to finished product. :thumb: (I might try scuffing them up with sandpaper and some kind of off-white product ((dirt)) to tone the white "plasticy" look down just a bit.)


----------



## DeerReaper

Ok seriously, this is my first European Mount. I started by skinning the head then I did a low simmer considering the large pot I was using I could not get a good boil, even tho some say not to boil and some say to use bugs. But I went with a slow, low simmer. My only beef with this is the tough meat on the skull is a pain in the skull. Is there an easier way to remove all the meat with out increasing the mussel in my arm and how on earth do I get in all the small spaces? Also, do you need the bottom jaw? Would it look nicer if i did use the bottom jaw? Do I remove the teeth or leave them in? I know I have quite a few questions but I got an 11 point with kickers on both sides and really wanted to display this trophy kill.


----------



## mutt22-250

deerreaper.
The boiling trick works, try some sal soda in with your mixture, works great. I have been doing euro mounts for many years now and if you need any tips pm me. I just put the skulls in the mixture and let sit for about 6 hours. You will still have to put in some manual labor cleaning out all the cracks and hard to reach places with some different angled picks. And yes sometimes the teeth fall out, thats no big deal. I like it when they do because its just a better way to get the skull clean. Just take a little hot glue and stick them back in the jaw.


----------



## DeerReaper

I just want to say thank you to all that helped me with this project. I am so excited that it worked out so well for my first one. I can not wait to do another one. Again thank you so very much.


----------

